# Games you're ashamed to play



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2009)

These are games you just can't help but play, no matter how degrading it is. My terribly embarrassing games that I play:

*Hamtaro: Ham Ham Heartbreak (GBA)*: HAMHA MOTHERFUCKERS :V
*Harvest Moon (GBA, Gamecube): *I'm just abusing myself but dammit I want to win those horse races
*Dogz/Catz/Horsez: *Fuck you, real-time Nintendogs!
*WoW: *(I actually had to stop playing but) WHY CAN'T I AVOID PEOPLE IN THIS GAME. IS THERE A SINGLE-PLAYER VERSION 
*Starcraft: *Zerg rush, etc


----------



## Gynx (Apr 13, 2009)

Can't really say I have any. I stopped playing them.

I suppose I habbo'd for about five minutes.

Also - inb4 runescape.


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Apr 13, 2009)

Imagine: Fashion Designer....oh yeah... >.>


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 13, 2009)

no, i dont have any games like that =/


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2009)

Ozymandias_ii said:


> Imagine: Fashion Designer....oh yeah... >.>


This is what I'm looking for :3

That game actually looked kind of interesting, but it looks like it also might get really old really fast.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 13, 2009)

My fucking asshole friend tries to make me ashamed of playing some of my games like Okami (animal, japanese) and Kingdom Hearts (Disney).  His games, consist of GTA, Final Fantasy, or other mature games.  He also has Oblivion and likes it, but when I mention Fallout, He brands it as "gay."

Not to mention he's going into christian homophobia overdrive mode after gay marriage was legalized in our state (IA).


I swear, he's as stubborn as a mule, a mule who went days without getting head from a whore.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2009)

Your friend is gay, lupine. I'm serious, who the hell doesn't like Okami? xD


----------



## Laze (Apr 13, 2009)

_Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City_

I kinda like shouting abuse at Cyrano and Gwen.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 13, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Your friend is gay, lupine. I'm serious, who the hell doesn't like Okami? xD



I was ashamed that he bought Infinite Undiscovery.  After playing that garbage, he also became ashamed.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 13, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Your friend is gay, lupine. I'm serious, who the hell doesn't like Okami? xD



seconded 0o
srsly, what the hell? those games are kick ass, your so called friend is either a total moron or indeed gay^^


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 13, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> seconded 0o
> srsly, what the hell? those games are kick ass, your so called friend is either a total moron or indeed gay^^



I'm pretty sure he's just a moron.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 13, 2009)

Prison Tycoon. 

Haha, I always make fights break out.


----------



## Yoshistar (Apr 13, 2009)

Pretty much everything I play...

...considering my neighborhood/college is full of PS3/XBOX 360 people.  Not that there's anything wrong with that, but it feels like Nintendo is shunned where I live.  -_-

Regardless, I still love all my games.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 13, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> His games, consist of GTA, Final Fantasy, or other mature games.  He also has Oblivion and likes it, but when I mention Fallout, He brands it as "gay."



First, he brands _Final Fantasy_ as mature?  Then he brands Fallout as "gay"?

Isn't that like calling a kitten intimidating then saying an atom bomb flinging towards you is "meh"?

Only game I can admit to being ashamed to have played is "A Bugs Life" on the PSX.  I beat it.  Twice.


----------



## RyanWulf (Apr 13, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> My fucking asshole friend tries to make me ashamed of playing some of my games like Okami (animal, japanese) and Kingdom Hearts (Disney).  His games, consist of GTA, Final Fantasy, or other mature games.  He also has Oblivion and likes it, but when I mention Fallout, He brands it as "gay."
> 
> Not to mention he's going into christian homophobia overdrive mode after gay marriage was legalized in our state (IA).
> 
> ...


ASDF! those games are pwn! D< stupid friend is stupid


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't have any currently, but I remember a time I was so very hooked on _Dynomite_ from PopCap Games, I believe.



Placebo said:


> *Starcraft: *Zerg rush, etc



Oh noes.. SC is a shameful game? D:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 13, 2009)

The LocoRoco 2 demo.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 13, 2009)

Me?

Runescape: (I quit it.)

WoW: (I am addicted to it.)


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2009)

runescape :/ *facedesk* shit is addicting, luckily i quit last week.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 13, 2009)

I was ashamed to play Fallout 3.  I felt kinda dumb when I first played Animal Crossing, but after I had become obsessed with filling the catalog and nabbing character pics I was too wrapped up in "collect 'em all" madness to be ashamed.  Felt pretty stupid about playing The Sims: Bustin' Out on GBA, when I had it.  I would probably feel... silly for playing a Pokemon game, though I plan on trying to get the extra cash to drop on a copy of Platinum anyway.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 13, 2009)

Attaman said:


> First, he brands _Final Fantasy_ as mature?  Then he brands Fallout as "gay"?
> 
> Isn't that like calling a kitten intimidating then saying an atom bomb flinging towards you is "meh"?



It's more like Final Fantasy is one of the only non mature games he likes, that and anything involving Akira Toriyama which I confess to liking as well.

Plus he likes Halo and hates Gears of War, which he never played.

I swear he is a fucking child.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Apr 13, 2009)

I was really ashamed of playing WoW for the longest time, for obvious reasons.

I tell you, nothing quite like explaining the intricacies of PvP (which is incomprehensible nerd language) to some non-player who's watching you in shock and slight pity, and seeing the look on their face that screams "Nerd". 

Granted, they usually ask what the hell is going on first so they all bring it upon themselves.

I quit that shit though, and I'm living a lot happier :3 (also $15 a month richer, yay~)


----------



## Kajet (Apr 14, 2009)

Pretty much any GTA, simply cause it's more or less a kiddie game in an adult package.


----------



## Asmiro (Apr 14, 2009)

Sadly WoW. Still haven't broke the addiction but I'm getting there. Only reason I still play it is because of a lack of things to do.


----------



## Qoph (Apr 14, 2009)

Halo 3.  

I played that game on Gaia for a bit too...


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 14, 2009)

Final Fantasy Tactics and XI.  I despise the Final Fantasy series, but these were actually pretty fun.  Better than that side-by-side turn-based crap in all the other ones (except for maybe XI, which is still kinda turn-based but at least I'm actually playing, rather than watching a playstation-exclusive novel).


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 14, 2009)

Beetle Adventure Racing-N64

yes..I played that Beetle racing game...and oddly...feel in loved with it back then


----------



## Laze (Apr 14, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Beetle Adventure Racing-N64



It was a good laugh though to be fair.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 14, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> The LocoRoco 2 demo.


I have the LocoRoco soundtrack on my mp3 player :3
Yellow's Theme
Ending song
Black's Theme
LocoRoco 2 Theme
*:3​*


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2009)

Any PokÃ©mon game.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 14, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Any PokÃ©mon game.



There not that bad :c

I'm ashamed of playing anything on the Wii, besides a couple that are cool.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 14, 2009)

One...actually two PSX games:

Beast wars and Animorphs.

And for the Xbox/PC:
Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen 2.

The first one was good, the second one was just...bad.


----------



## Kalianos (Apr 14, 2009)

Only games that I was ashamed to play were GTA games, Runescape, WoW, SPORE being a big one.

I wonder if anyone here even attempted to play the unholy Triforce of Zelda? (Philips CD-I games)


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 14, 2009)

Um...would The Legend of Dragoon count?

...I used to play one of those shitty Barbie games on PC waaaaaay back when I was 6-7, too. Usually I just played the demo of the Lion King I got for christmas, but still.

I can't really think of any other embarrassing games I've played offhand...I don't play those anymore, either...

Eh, the most degrading games I played recently were Soul Calibur II and Drakengard. Simply horrible, but I'm going to have to beat them sooner or later...

Also Uncharted: Drake's Fortune, Ratchet and Clank Future, and Devil May Cry 4, back when I was hanging out with my PS3-owning stepbrother every day.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 14, 2009)

Kalianos said:


> I wonder if anyone here even attempted to play the unholy Triforce of Zelda? (Philips CD-I games)



I used to try playing faces of evil ages ago before the internet existed... Luckily the CD-i I used wasn't mine and was sold off a long long time ago...


----------



## Teco (Apr 14, 2009)

Legendary.

...Rented it, thought the beginning was cool, quit. It magically sucked away all desire to play it from me.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Apr 14, 2009)

World of Warcraft.
Warhammer.
Harvest Moon <_<
Guild Wars


----------



## Kami (Apr 14, 2009)

warhammer online, started playing it , and meh i wish i would have kept my Â£20 is all i can say

WoW hum not ashamed i play it, i have met 3 poeple on my server who live localy to me and we have become friend irl so meh it isnt such a bad thing, althought i know i realy shouldent spend so much time on it as i do >.<
uldar out tomorrows more content to keep my guild busy with for 2 weeks


----------



## pheonix (Apr 14, 2009)

Sadly I'm not ashamed of any of the games I play, hell I'm not even ashamed that I still watch cartoons at my age. XD


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 14, 2009)

What phoenix said.


----------



## Lukar (Apr 14, 2009)

Basically the same as Pheonix. xD


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm not even ashamed that I still watch cartoons at my age. XD


HEY NOW
You're only a year older than I am. Quit talkin' like an old man >=[


----------



## pheonix (Apr 14, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> What phoenix said.





Lukar said:


> Basically the same as Pheonix. xD



Sweet! I'm an awesome old person. 



AdriNoMa said:


> HEY NOW
> You're only a year older than I am. Quit talkin' like an old man >=[



I like talking like an old man though, killjoy.


----------



## Kuraggo (Apr 14, 2009)

The only time i was ashamed was when everyone was in the GoW hype saying: oh 1 cann0t wait f0r it is g01ng to b3 aw3sum, i was sick of all that. 

But i bought the game and became obsessed with it...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 14, 2009)

Same as phoenix, whenever I do switch to Phineas and Ferb I always find it quite witty. Especially the platypus having a double life.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 14, 2009)

Kami said:


> warhammer online, started playing it , and meh i wish i would have kept my Â£20 is all i can say


All I can say is you should have tried to get into the Beta.  Would have saved you the money.

For the tabletop Warhammer, I am not at all ashamed to play.  I'm somewhat angry at myself for shelling out money still for it, but it's a good hobby and overall roughly the same / cheaper than getting up-to-date consoles and games.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 15, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Same as phoenix, whenever I do switch to Phineas and Ferb I always find it quite witty. Especially the platypus having a double life.



I tend to stay away from Disney Channel after I witnessed American Dragon: Jake Long cross bastardized mythology with high school drama with a pinch of douchebaggery.


Anyway, I just turned 23 today.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 15, 2009)

Vampire: The Masquerade (tabletop): I'm a vampire. Who can't roll crits for shit.
D&D (tabletop): Half-elf. Chaotic Neutral. Ranger. And yes, I suck here too.
Bejewled: I am going to spend the next two hours on this game. And I am ashamed of it...


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 15, 2009)

Only game that game that comes to mind is WoW. Luckly I never spent a dime on the sack of crap


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 15, 2009)

Laze said:


> _Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City_
> 
> I kinda like shouting abuse at Cyrano and Gwen.


I like digging pitfalls out side Pekoe's house and sending her abusive letters. I'm trying to indirectly get her to move out, but she's not getting my hints. :>


Oh, and urm, games I'm ashamed to play?

None that come to mind. I've even played MySims. It's so cute~ <(n_n)>


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

VIVA PINATA


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 15, 2009)

Shindo said:


> VIVA PINATA








EVERYONE KEEPS FUCKING EATING EACH OTHER


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 15, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> EVERYONE KEEPS FUCKING EATING EACH OTHER


FUCKING PAPIER-MÃ‚CHÃ‰ FURRIES


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 15, 2009)

Halo 3 for me, i got way too bored watching my friend play it and i started to play it too and i'm actually really good at it surpringly.


----------



## Asmiro (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm surprised I'm more ashamed of WoW than DnD.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 15, 2009)

Asmiro said:


> I'm surprised I'm more ashamed of WoW than DnD.



Why??? DnD is the shizzles my friend.


----------



## Shino (Apr 15, 2009)

I currently play two games: CS:S and FalloutÂ³, and before my roommate left with the 360, I played a ton of Halo 3 and Timeshift.

I can't really say I've ever played a game that embarassed me. I don't really find games to be something that applies to.

No, wait. Scratch that.

DDR, but that's simply because I'm somewhat fat, and noone likes to see fat jiggle. A lot of people don't even consider that a "game" though, in the traditional sense.
Since I currently live on the third floor of a wooden house, I can't play it, so I guess that doesn't count.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 15, 2009)

Chronic said:


> D&D (tabletop): Half-elf. Chaotic Neutral. Ranger. And yes, I suck here too.


What edition?  If you say 4th, you have every right to be ashamed.


----------



## Husky89 (Apr 15, 2009)

um.
halo
gears 2 
and gh metallica because dave got me into it fuck  I hate videogames. but what else can I do about it.


----------



## Husky89 (Apr 15, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> EVERYONE KEEPS FUCKING EATING EACH OTHER


 
Omg viva pinata was an addicting game. the second one trouble in paradise was a bitch because now ppl could go online and join your garden and if you trusted them they could take your fucking pinatas and kill all of them and sell your shit to be a complete douchbag lol. fucking videogames


----------



## Husky89 (Apr 15, 2009)

anybody ever wanna chat or play something online with xbox360 just send me a message my gamertag is t1klm3 fatty. hope to hear from some ppl lol. im always online


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 15, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> FUCKING PAPIER-MÃ‚CHÃ‰ FURRIES


FURRY PINATA VORE.
OMNOMNOMNOM CANDY ANIMALS *>:[*


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> FURRY PINATA VORE.
> OMNOMNOMNOM CANDY ANIMALS *>:[*



thats a way to think of it


----------



## SnuggleBunny (Apr 16, 2009)

Halo.


----------



## Asmiro (Apr 16, 2009)

Attaman said:


> What edition?  If you say 4th, you have every right to be ashamed.



We're doing 4th right now just to see how it is like. We had a 3.5 planned but the DM was being a douche so we never got around to starting it. My 4e group is planning on shifting to 3.5 sometime soon.


----------



## Laze (Apr 16, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> I've even played MySims. It's so cute~ <(n_n)>



Yeah, I had that as well...

I got rid of it because it _wasn't_ Animal Crossing.

Such a fickle sod at times, heh.


----------



## Slade (Apr 16, 2009)

Call of Duty 4. So overrated. Obvious flaws, stylized but displeasing graphics, terrible online play, crappy splitscreen, lack of features and modes, generic storyline....


----------



## Chronic (Apr 16, 2009)

Attaman said:


> What edition?  If you say 4th, you have every right to be ashamed.


Yep, 4th. I'm thinking of starting with a new half-orc character.


----------



## Fen (Apr 16, 2009)

.hack//infection; mutation; outbreak; quarantine. The voice acting is terrible.

I turned it to the Japanese dub and it seems fine, but that one Mistral character...God I want to shoot her.


----------



## Dayken (Apr 16, 2009)

Damn near everything I own, but I've always been a little embarrassed about playing video games in front of my folks. Then again, I have weird taste: Stuff like Madworld and GTA: SA shares shelf space with games like Klonoa 2 and Ape Escape.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2009)

Fen;960893 I turned it to [I said:
			
		

> the [/I]Japaneseand it seems fine, but that one Mistral character...God I want to shoot her.


 Fixed.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 17, 2009)

Laze said:


> I got rid of it because it _wasn't_ Animal Crossing..


You got rid of it for the furries, I see. :>


----------

